# Calling John P- X32 JSF



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey John, Nice job on yours. 2 things, I want to get the same seam-shaded look as yours and how did you mask the canopy? Mines gonna have a Marine-Harrier camo paint scheme.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The seam shading was a accident! 

My usual method is to go over the seams with a darker shade of chalk pastel. I scrape some onto a piece of paper so it's powdered, dip a small, short brush into it, and "paint" it onto the seams.

On this model I did that before I gave it its coat of future Floor Polish, and the Future made the dark gray pastel turn black. It was WAY too dark. So I used an airbrush to go over all the seams again with the dark ghost gray topside color. 

Only it turned out that I grabbed the bottle of LIGHT ghost gray by mistake!

So what you see there is light ghost gray airbrushed along all the panel lines over a dark ghost gray airplane.

AFTER that, I decalled and dullcoated it, _THEN _I went over the panel lines _again _with a less dark gray pastel to bring them out. Dullcoated one more time to seal the pastels.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/f35panda.html

Happy accident. I like the "repair painted" look of it, like it's been in service for a while.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh yeah - canopy masking. I just used Scotch tape, like I always do.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Scotch tape!!!!!!!! Isn't there something out there thats costs way more and is less effective? Thanks for the help, cool idea on the shading.


----------

